# هندسة الطفلة .mud Eng



## محمود على أحمد (8 ديسمبر 2007)

هذا الكتاب هدية للعلملين بالحفر خصوصا ال Mud Eng.


----------



## مهندس هشام خيرى (26 مارس 2008)

انا عايز كتاب فى الطفلة علشان انا اشتغلت فى ايمك وعايز اعرف كل شى ال*****


----------



## سمير احمد (1 أبريل 2008)

مشكور جدا يابشمهندس


----------



## h.chemist (19 أبريل 2008)

ياجماعه ارجو المساعده اتمني العمل في ايمك علي العلم انني اعمل كمهندس صحه وسلامه بيئه في شركه حفر واتمني العمل في الطفله ممكن تسعدوني لو فيه مقابلات


----------



## طاهر التركي (23 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## احمد العروشي (25 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيكم 
وجزاكم الف خير


----------



## mohamed el masry (27 أبريل 2008)

thankss alot but i liek to sucess to get it


----------



## tounsi (17 أكتوبر 2009)

thanks very much for the link .


----------



## never_i_forget_u (18 مارس 2010)

thx bro


----------



## amgadelsaiegh (11 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك على هذا الكتاب


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (10 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير 
♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## musa7206 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## محروس332 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله لكم وفيكم


----------



## محروس332 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

يا بشمندس محمد حمزه ، هانى شرف الدين
اين الكتاب او الرابط انا لا اجده بالصفحة


----------



## pochi (15 أغسطس 2011)

انا اشتغلت فى ايمك وعايز اعرف كل شى عن mud engineer.
بشكل سريع و شامل وايضا اي معلومات عن الشركة .
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## pochi (15 أغسطس 2011)

ايضا هذا ليس تخصوصي انا مهندس ميكانيكا .
ارجو الافادة


----------



## drilling engineer (15 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا ...


----------



## shokoko (17 أغسطس 2011)

لو سمحت يا اخ pochi هو انل لو اشتغلت فى ايمك مش هشتغل بتخصصى حيث انا مهندس كهرباء يعنى لو اشتغلت فى ايمك هشتغل شغلانة تانية ولا ايه لو سمحت ارجو الرد


----------



## pochi (17 أغسطس 2011)

هشتغل mud engineer


----------



## shokoko (18 أغسطس 2011)

حضرتك انا مش فاهم يعنى ايه mud engineer يعنى هشتغل بتخصصى ولا لاء ؟


----------



## shokoko (18 أغسطس 2011)

وmud engineer حلوة يعنى ولا ايه


----------



## shokoko (18 أغسطس 2011)

وهل ممكن اشتغل فى ايميك كمهندس كهرباء


----------



## pochi (18 أغسطس 2011)

boss ana mesh 3aref momken teshta3'al fi emec wenta kahraba wala la2 ana a3raf en emec mud only .


----------



## pochi (18 أغسطس 2011)

ana lessa mesh 3aref 7aga ana kont ba2al law 7ad momken yefedny


----------



## جوجلنت (11 أغسطس 2014)

Thanks


----------

